# Good teacher around Toronto downtown ?



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi guys
I already do research but not much information. I decide to take lessons again, I stop playing for about a year due to work related, now I try to playback. I played for around 3 years now,(mostly rock, blues, not jazz) and do some lessons here and there but all the guy just throw me licks licks and licks, not so much theory, how scale works, improvise etc.... 
I know some basic stuff, open chords,minor,major scales but that's it, I can't remember note on the neck, don't know much about chord positions, nothing about modes...
I take a look at craiglist and kijji but feel lost between all the ads 
So if you have any good teacher near downtown Toronto please let me know.I really hope find a good guide and stick with him for years to improve all my skills.
I work everyday 8-4 at King & Bay, so it's great if I can take extra 1 hours for guitar lessons. 

Thank you and have a great holiday :rockon2:


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I have two close friends who both teach in Toronto. Both are excellent electric guitarists, and Drew is also a top flight classical player. I can vouch for both of them both musically and personally.

Nichol Robertson: http://nicholrobertson.com/
Drew Henderson: http://www.guitartoronto.com/


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kijiji or any other ad should not be a problem if you follow the guidelines below.

*How To Choose a Good Guitar Instructor*


Do not look for a guitar teacher at a music store. Music stores are mainly interested in selling equipment. They likely have first rate equipment and second rate teachers. There is the odd exception where an instructor will rent space within a music shop and has no other ties to the music store. Go to a music studio, where their first concern is teaching. They will likely have first rate teachers and some even sell second rate equipment.

Here are some questions you should ask.

1) How long have you been teaching?
2) How many students do you presently have?
3) How many of your students have been with you over one year?
4) Ask for two or three references.
5) What structure do you use for teaching?
6) Do you teach your students to read music?
7) What types of music do you teach?
8) How much do you charge and what are the lengths of your lessons?

Numbers 5 and 6 are, in my opinion, the most important.

Also, don't be afraid to ask questions! You are the one paying for them and you deserve to get the best teacher you can for your money. Lessons are not cheap!

Here is a second source you may be interested in. It is a well thought out and well structured course.

http://www.learnandmaster.com/guitar/
And here is a third source of a plethora of YouTube instructional videos that you may find helpful.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/theory...ar-lessons-video-only-no-shredding-clips.html


----------

